# Airships coming to Alaska



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Alaska could be the home of the world's first modern cargo airship once the aircraft rolls off Lockheed Martin's assembly line in 2019, officials said last week.

The deal involves an Anchorage logistics company that hopes to use the helium-filled airship to haul freight and workers to remote sites, officials said last week.

The owner of PRL Logistics said the blimp-like airship will safely support remote Alaska resource projects, including some that might not be developed without the airship, while also giving emergency personnel another tool to rescue people in hard-to-reach areas.

"We hope this brings more work to Alaska," said Ron Hyde, a former village safety officer from Goodnews Bay who founded PRL Logistics in 2002.

PRL has become a partner with Straightline Aviation, a British company consisting of executives who once ran the Virgin Airship and Balloon Co., formerly owned by billionaire Richard Branson.

I hope so, I want my grand-kids to see an airship in their lifetime.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Now that would be cool to see


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Got a linky?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

So they are bringing back zeppelins?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Starcreek said:


> Got a linky?


https://www.adn.com/business-econom...rgo-airship-planned-for-deployment-in-alaska/

This is the article quoted by DKRinAK.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Caribou said:


> ........................


Ummmmm, Caribou......helium is nonflammable......just sayin'...:rofl:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Ummmmm, Caribou......helium is nonflammable......just sayin'...:rofl:


Maybe but make you sound like a chipmunk lmao


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> So they are bringing back zeppelins?


They are used on the southern border.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Sometimes the guys on this forum sound like bored yuppies playing at preppin'. Just sayin'.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Starcreek said:


> Sometimes the guys on this forum sound like bored yuppies playing at preppin'. Just sayin'.


Without name calling, would you care to elaborate AND make suggestions how some of the "Bored Yuppies" might improve their posts /responses. I am probably one of the people that might be consider a "Bored Yuppie" since I don't farm, ranch or profess any other prepper skills and I would like to know what I should do to make my posts more relevant and acceptable.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Starcreek said:


> Sometimes the guys on this forum sound like bored yuppies playing at preppin'. Just sayin'.


This Forum, or this Thread? Don't know about the "yuppie" part, but I personally get bored as all get out at times, and a little fun & games helps. If this were a super-serious, no frivolous posts Forum, requiring members to post only "prepping posts," how many people do you figure would be here?

Check around the various Forums available (any type of Forum), and you're going to see the same thing you are seeing here......just sayin'....


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

but how much weight can it carry and can it make deliverys way out in the bush---just asking


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Starcreek said:


> Sometimes the guys on this forum sound like bored yuppies playing at preppin'. Just sayin'.


There is only so much you can put online while maintaining any form of opsec. Internet is great for spreading a bit of misinformation. I usually use other sites for that and keep this one light and fun until I have a question or relevant response. I dont use this site for misinformation nearly as much because I like the people here and I get more consistant good information and perspective than other places. The folks here make the light and fun aspect between serious inquiries quite amusing. I find myself on this site whenever I have downtime and my phone is on me, so yeah, I guess the site alleviates a lot of boring moments but thats not a bad thing imo.

And now back to zeppelins. How much stuff can they carry and how effected are they by incliment weather? Assuming the weather consideration would be an issue in Alaska.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't researched capacity etc, but a buoyancy airship should be a lot less prone to the weather effects than a pressure differential aircraft, and a lot more efficient, since the engines are for guidance not lift and guidance.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Caribou said:


> I don't know how much weight they can carry but in cold weather the air is denser so they can carry more in the winter.
> Dirigibles can travel great distances so yes, it could deliver anywhere in the State, easily. The Hindenburg disaster was after completing a transatlantic trip.


Apparently around 20-25 tons........for the prototype:

"THE LMH-1 HYBRID AIRSHIP 
The LMH-1, filled mostly with helium, will carry 20 tons of cargo, but can scaled to roughly the size of a football field with 500 tons of capacity.
It will have a fuel capacity of 5,000 gallon with a range of 1,400 nautical miles.
Its four hovercraft-like landing pads would allow it to set down on flat land without being required to be moored on large towers like traditional airships. 
Current estimates suggests the price of the hybrid airship will be between £25 million to £30 million, or approximately $40 million. 
The hybrid airship will have room for a crew of two, and up to 19 passengers."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...arry-cargo-people-remote-locations-world.html

Looks like a darn good idea!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Also with helium real who doesn't want to talk like a chipmunk on your off time lmao


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Also with helium real who doesn't want to talk like a chipmunk on your off time lmao


Alvin? Allllvinnnn!!!!






:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

